# Great western mfg co. with Crown badge



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 22, 2015)

I came across this, seems like something someone would like to have on the cabe.  Too far for me and I'm trying to sell most of what I have.  If anyone has information About the bike or manufacturer I would love to hear it.  
http://southbend.craigslist.org/bik/5234536864.html


----------



## CrownKing (Sep 23, 2015)

This is a Crown from the early to mid-1920's, just before they stopped production. This frame style was only used for "house" bikes at this late period, as in the early 20's they made this frame exclusively for export(contract), like Elgin/Sears, Hawthorne/Monkey-Wards, etc. A little birdie told me this pictured bike was in the process of being purchased.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 23, 2015)

That was a good deal on that bike. California is devoid of good deals on old bicycles, especially in the L.A. area. When a good deal does show up on C.L. it's gone in a matter of min/hrs out here. I just don't get it. I see a lot of these kinds of bizzare listings instead:
https://visalia.craigslist.org/bik/5228550730.html


----------

